# help! rescued starving yearling



## tristar (28 March 2016)

last Thursday we took in a foal yearling who had been down for 3 days, he has been In a sling and sunday walked or  staggered round the yard, neighing at everyone!
he is so thin and must have been hours from death, can anyone who has experienced this situation give advice, please,

he is eating hay very well, oats three times a day, cut grass twice and a few carrots.

BUT he is unbelievably weak and thin.

he Is on antibiotics and had a temperature of 39 this is now normal and we will worm him very soon with noromectin.

please help this little man, many thanks


----------



## be positive (28 March 2016)

Well done for giving him a chance and getting him on his feet, as he is eating hay well I would hope he will continue to pick up but it will take a long time before he is out of the woods completely and will actually look anything other than weak and thin, he needs to be given time to build up very slowly and needs easily digested feed, i would think the oats may be going through him without being fully digested and would advise contacting Redwings tomorrow and asking what they would suggest as they will have the experience of rescues in similar condition. 
For now continue as you are, feed tiny feeds, little and often so as to not overface him or overload his tummy, ad lib hay and ensure he is drinking plenty of water, a soaked feed will help with hydrating him which is often more of an issue than the starvation, I would also wait until he is a bit stronger before worming, again ask Redwings about this, and would want him on a good probiotic when he is wormed to get his gut flora healthy, it will also help following the antibiotics as they can have an adverse effect on them. 

I took on a really poor foal many years ago, she took about 6 months before she finally stopped looking like a rescue case but she never looked back from then and grew on into a normal youngster.

Good luck with him, lucky boy to have found someone willing to care for him.


----------



## tristar (28 March 2016)

thanks for the advice be positive, as always very helpful

it was the man who went in there and got him to his feet, who he owes  his life to, he was in a single trailer for ages, and went down several times after he got in the stable, he`s had help from the farmer who brings the hay on Friday when he went down at the front end and the farmer lifted him with the forks on the tractor, and was so kind to him, but the rescue man was soaked in sweat from the effort and was determined to give him everything, he deserves a medal, I`ve got the easy bit just feeding him.

ive had thin  horses before but never one that went down and got back up to live, the rescue man keeps saying `he`s got such heart`! he has named him Celtic Warrior!


----------



## irish_only (28 March 2016)

Be positive gives great advice. Possibly soak some grass nuts and mix with chop to slow the eating down. Well done all of you for giving the poor little thing a chance, and wishing you lots of good luck.


----------



## paddi22 (28 March 2016)

had a similar issue with a skinny rescue and found equerry conditioning mash brilliant. did loads of small feeds and its an easy mash for them to eat. i'd agree with the other poster about the oats and cereals, if it was mine i would stick to conditioning mash and beet pulp. That and ad lib hay will see him build up.  I'd check with vet before worming.  Any of the skinny rescues i ended up with we always do a worm count and then low doses of panacur over a week or so. I'd be very wary of worming in such bad condition, definitely gets vets advice.

well done for taking it on, it was very lukcy to have found you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 March 2016)

My advice is to take it very steady with him, as far as feeding him up goes. I bought a 4 yr old who had been fed back up after a period of neglect and found that she had become very sensitive to cereals, she just could not tolerate any. Pleasecdo stick to grass based feeds for now, let him gain weight gradually and as naturally as possible. Aloe Vega is very good for the digestive system, so I would add that to soaked grassnuts for him


----------



## wench (28 March 2016)

Speak to one of the feed firms or red wings as above.

I'd be very wary of filling a foal full of conditioning cubes/mash


----------



## wench (28 March 2016)

Speak to one of the feed firms or red wings as above.

I'd be very wary of filling a foal full of conditioning cubes/mash


----------



## twiggy2 (28 March 2016)

what does the vet say?
you need to follow their advice as they can see the fola and we cannot, have they run bloods to check for damage to vital organs from being so weak


----------



## Alec Swan (28 March 2016)

wench said:



			..

I'd be very wary of filling a foal full of conditioning cubes/mash
		
Click to expand...

Or anything else which is 'rich'.  With high protein and if he starts to scour then he will dehydrate beyond the help of water.  If he's staggering about but is improving,  walking about and calling and if his dung is sort of normal,  then I'd say that whatever it is that you're doing,  you've got it right.  ETS Stay as you are!

He won't improve yet,  he needs to be kept on a level and maintained keel first.  Progress will be slow,  and it needs to be.

Good luck!

Alec.


----------



## planete (29 March 2016)

When a horse has been starved he will have lost the fat that is normally in healthy tissue not only where it is visible on the outside of his body but also inside the body.  Visible improvement only occurs after the body has replaced the fat that should be inside the body.  This is a simplistic way of explaining why it will be some time before he is obviously putting on weight.

A starved horse suddenly fed rich food is at risk of organ failure.  Take advice from vet and charities who have experience of such cases.


----------



## tristar (29 March 2016)

thanks a million everyone, all very helpful, very busy this morning going to ring redwings, will update this evening


----------



## Borderreiver (29 March 2016)

Just to mention worming. Please do it under the vet's supervision. Your yearling is probably full of roundworms, as well as redworm. Roundworms can cause a blockage and are the most important worm of young and neglected horses. They often do not respond well to ivermectin wormers. You need Panacur to treat roundworm. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## tristar (29 March 2016)

thanks again for advice,

the vet who came just said to keep him eating and worm him, but I am wary until antibiotics finish, but I am sure he was wormed, but will do it again.

last night he walked round the yard 3times which I thought was a bit much, and kind of loosened up then fell over his own legs somehow, it took us 4 hours to get him back into the sling, we left him down to rest then rolled him onto a sleeping bag and dragged it 10 yards to the stable with the car, then waited for help to arrive to sling him, this morning he was bright and neighing again,! he was kept in a trailer and does not lead so that did not help.

he is eating very well and for the mo will continue the same, then panacur him, might do a worm count first, but he is standing without support from the sling and moving around sideways a bit, the sling will just stop him from going down, hopefully, as we all have broken backs now from all the lugging!

the vet here today to see another horse suggested some alfalfa and oil, he has a little oil already in the oats, he was fed oats before so he was used to eating them, I have sent redwings an email as the phone lines were busy. will look into feeds but I have some calm and condition which has pre and probiotics, might add a little taste of it, in any case I tend to feed high fibre diets and not much cereal except oats.

ten minutes ago I looked in and got a big neigh and ears forward looking very bright. 

many thanks for the support


----------



## tristar (29 March 2016)

forgot to say the poos are nice and soft as he has wet hay, not soaked, his wee looks normal, and his listless chewing is now positive grinding.


----------



## tristar (9 April 2016)

quick update on yearling, last week he fell over twice, but tonight he came out of the stable on his own unaided and bumbled into a grass paddock and grazed on his own for 20 minutes, to say we are over the moon is an understatement!

only thing left for him to do is lie down and rise without help.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2016)

A huge Well Done is due to you tristar!  The slower the progress so the more certain it will be.  You're doing really well! 

Alec.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 April 2016)

I



be positive said:



			Well done for giving him a chance and getting him on his feet, as he is eating hay well I would hope he will continue to pick up but it will take a long time before he is out of the woods completely and will actually look anything other than weak and thin, he needs to be given time to build up very slowly and needs easily digested feed, i would think the oats may be going through him without being fully digested and would advise contacting Redwings tomorrow and asking what they would suggest as they will have the experience of rescues in similar condition. 
For now continue as you are, feed tiny feeds, little and often so as to not overface him or overload his tummy, ad lib hay and ensure he is drinking plenty of water, a soaked feed will help with hydrating him which is often more of an issue than the starvation, I would also wait until he is a bit stronger before worming, again ask Redwings about this, and would want him on a good probiotic when he is wormed to get his gut flora healthy, it will also help following the antibiotics as they can have an adverse effect on them. 

I took on a really poor foal many years ago, she took about 6 months before she finally stopped looking like a rescue case but she never looked back from then and grew on into a normal youngster.

Good luck with him, lucky boy to have found someone willing to care for him.
		
Click to expand...


Take it slowly take photos Now, also use a weight tape, maybe electrolytes in water. 
Give him if you can small feeds say 5 if you can, same like hay so as not to over load him.

Watch for scouring if he is not coping with the amount of feed.  Also maybe get a EDT  make sure he is  getting the best chance eating


----------



## Princess16 (9 April 2016)

That's good news OP - looks like you're going in the right direction. Did you manage to speak to Redwings? Please keep us posted.


----------



## tristar (9 April 2016)

thank you Alec, HG12 and princess16, its good to know others are thinking of him.

I`m not doing that much really, its the guy who rescued him, he has taken days off work stayed here and checks him at 3am in the night etc, and the amazing thing is he does not know a lot about horses, yet, but some people just have it with animals.

we left him on the oats for the mo because he eats them, he has oats, alfa lite a spoon of calm and condition and a spoon of fast fibre and a little oil, morning and night, and just oats at lunch time, all in small quantities, and in between morning and evening cut grass, I bucket full, ad lib wetted hay with a little salt.

redwings said if they have slinged horse they tend not to try and get it moving too much until it has built up strength a lot, which we have learned is wise, and that they feed soaked grass nuts, fibre etc, but of course they are guided by the vet.

as the new grass comes through and as he hopefully progresses we will cut out a feed then another but maybe will stop like this for a week or two.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2016)

Wishing you the best of luck, and what a fortunate horse he is to find you.


----------



## thatsmygirl (14 April 2016)

I'm going to follow his progress, lovely to see people willing to help  could we have a pic please?


----------



## Princess16 (14 April 2016)

How's he doing OP? Hope all is well


----------



## tristar (14 April 2016)

hi all,  we have pics but I have no clue how to put up sorry!

we found out he had been given a whole noromectin which would do a 700 kg horse,  \and he is about 150 to 200 kg! and he showed some of the signs of ivermectin overdose, swollen eyes ataxia and inability to rise, but as he was so thin anyway he looked like a victim from a concentration camp it is hard to say whether it was an overdose.

anyway the good news is he has been out every day for short periods but tonight he was out for two hours and even made an attempt at cantering! only three strides but it was great to see, and his walking and leading is coming on a treat, he was kept on a rope tethered and in a trailer before.

he has the most gorgeous face and is lapping up all the attention and visitors, and I`m sure the famous horse and hound vibes are helping.

once again many thanks for the interest and concern


----------



## Alec Swan (14 April 2016)

tristar said:



			hi all,  we have pics but I have no clue how to put up sorry!

..
		
Click to expand...

That's easily sorted;  find someone on here who does know how and who,  via pm will give you their e/mail address.  E/mail them the pics and hey presto,  we'll have pics.  I'm approaching the point of becoming insistent! 

Will someone pm tristar and offer to help? 

Alec.

ets,  I'd offer to help but I'm equally inept! :redface3::tongue4::smile3:


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 April 2016)

I am so glad to hear he is grazing bless him thank god you found him, I can't wait to see the pictures I would offer to help but can't do pictures either! I will really look forward to hearing about his progress


----------



## tristar (26 April 2016)

hi all,

quick update on Warrior, he has gained strength almost daily and been out for several hours, Saturday evening he was down sleeping in the grass so we left him, when we went back he was up, he had got up on his own!! thank god, and has done so everyday whilst out, but he is still slinged at night.

he is leading very well and this afternoon is the first time I`ve seen him canter, but he is still a horrible sight really, but a great improvement on even two weeks ago.

still collecting pics will put up one day.
t


----------



## Meredith (26 April 2016)

Re PICS... this may help....
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?695993-why-is-it-so-hard-to-post-pics!


----------



## ester (26 April 2016)

Are you on facebook tristar?
The easiest way is to have pics on their/photobucket etc
right click, copy image url 
paste image URL on here
add


----------



## Maesfen (26 April 2016)

Tristar, you're doing so well with him, it's good to hear.

The only thing I'd change would be get him off the Alfalfa, it's horrible for youngsters let alone a poorly one, they find it very hard to digest.  In fact, soaked grass nuts would be a lot easier on his system and the oats mix well with them; they are not the 'bad' feed a lot think they are.

Looking forward to the pics when you get around to it.


----------



## Princess16 (26 April 2016)

Aww sounds like he's coming on in leaps and bounds bless him.

Look forward to seeing pics of the little darling


----------



## Groom Mum (28 April 2016)

I agree about following the vet's advice. I would (because I don't have as much experience as most here) be totally guided by my vet. They know best especially about medication and building back up. Well done you for saving this baby. Good luck.


----------



## tristar (29 June 2016)

quick update on warrior, due to ongoing lack of time to study how put up photos, so sorry! due to house and garden in bits due to renovations omg 

warrior has gone to his new home in the country, a lovely spot with good grass and views across the landscape to the mountains, he has lots of visitors.

he has come on no end and is growing nicely and coming into condition, his legs and feet are coming much straighter, i visited him last night and he decided to have a hooley and galloped round for about 15 minutes just like a normal young pony, and he did a very good job of scattering everyone as we were taken  by surprise at having to get out of the way of huge bucks with kicks whilst galloping at full speed!

he is just eating grass now


----------



## DD (29 June 2016)

sounding good


----------



## Princess16 (30 June 2016)

Brilliant update! Well done for saving and nurturing this little man. 

Love his name btw he certainly is a little warrior


----------



## silv (30 June 2016)

Great to have an update, especially with a happy ending, would still like a photo!


----------



## tristar (30 June 2016)

many thanks for the interest, he is very well named he went to a new field this morning, and apparently jumped out of the field! but he`s ok so looks like an extra fencing job in the morning.

continuing to collect photos for the future.


----------



## tristar (13 February 2019)

2019 update, warrior is now nearly 4 years old.

we are looking for a future for him.

he is still with his rescuer who is a very busy person, apart from working full time has renovated a house during the last two years and is shattered, but we have done a little with him ,he can lunge very well, pick up his fee to clean, and had his first bridle on last sunday, not much i know.

but he is gorgeous, seriously gorgeous, at a guess around 15 hands, cobby, but not hairy at all and has the most beautiful head ever, sort of black and white with spots, but he is lively, and keen to learn, switched on upstairs.

we don`t know how to go about securing his future, all suggestions welcome 

still can`t do the photo thing bu will do so soon


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 February 2019)

tristar said:



			2019 update, warrior is now nearly 4 years old.

we are looking for a future for him.

he is still with his rescuer who is a very busy person, apart from working full time has renovated a house during the last two years and is shattered, but we have done a little with him ,he can lunge very well, pick up his fee to clean, and had his first bridle on last sunday, not much i know.

but he is gorgeous, seriously gorgeous, at a guess around 15 hands, cobby, but not hairy at all and has the most beautiful head ever, sort of black and white with spots, but he is lively, and keen to learn, switched on upstairs.

we don`t know how to go about securing his future, all suggestions welcome 

still can`t do the photo thing bu will do so soon
		
Click to expand...

Great news can't wait to see him well done for saving him!


----------



## tristar (13 February 2019)

thanks pinky, but my friend has done most of the work since he left here, despite never having had a horse before, i think he deserves some sort of award frankly, and hes had a few frights when warrior got uppity, but i`m helping now.

the thing is to secure his future somehow, so he never has to be passed around, or fall into rough hands because of money etc, he`s far too good for that!


----------



## ycbm (13 February 2019)

I think your best bet of securing his future will be to get him properly backed and ridden away, then loan him to someone who has enough money to buy.  Preferably in an age range where the family thing is done and dusted but old age of the horse will come long before that of the loaner. Then in several years time, to gift him if it seems appropriate, or keep ownership forever of not.


----------



## tristar (13 February 2019)

yes thats sounds sensible, just looking brilliant ideas we have not thought of, not done this before


----------



## Amymay (14 February 2019)

Canâ€™t he keep him?


----------



## tristar (15 February 2019)

well i would love to keep him, but have several to ride now,which are blood horses, so never had a cob type anyway, but i would like to ride  him before he moves on cause he looks like making a good horse


----------



## tristar (9 April 2019)

amymay said:



			Canâ€™t he keep him?
		
Click to expand...

well he never had a horse before, which is all the more amazing that he has looked after warrior so well, has not let him get too fat etc, but warrior was starting to get a bit playful and was scaring dave, so we started to do something with him, he has calmed down and now gets groomed in the week,  and at the weekend we do something new with him every sunday.

so he has now wears a bit and bridle and lunges in a headcollar, a few circuits each  way, he is stiffer to the right and falls over his shoulder but after 3 circuits,   i was thrilled to see he suddenly went soft to the inside beautifully, a couple of sessions ago he was hot to canter, but now settles and works in trot and walk to voice commands so listening nicely.

last sunday had saddle on for the first time, and was a star, no bucking when lunged, he has the most lovely movement just rolls along over the ground easily,will stay doing this for a couple of sessions then introduce longreins

i know i should`nt say it but i think he`s going to be a superstar!  in some field, and will do a lovely dressage test as he seems to find every new step so easy and enjoys it all


----------

